# Need help for buying LCD TV



## balutcr (Dec 28, 2008)

Hello friends

I am looking forward to Buy a 32" or 37" LCD TV.

I had went several shops but totally confused. when we go to a individual showroom, they will  say their brand is most selling and good one. 

I had compared SONY, SAMSUNG, LG, SHARP & PANASONIC.

Only in sharp & panasonic they r mentioned 100 Hz motion technology, samsung or sony is not mentioning it. so what will be the difference between these models?
Then what about the service? which brand is giving good service?

So could someone please help me to take a   [FONT=&quot]Decision [/FONT] and share the experience
I am totally confused.......... please try anybody could guide me


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 29, 2008)

Well , i cannot comment on the so called "100 hz" motion technology, 

but one thing i can surely tell u tat the after sales services offered from Samsung, SOny and LG are really good infact, the best... 

Also, i wud say tat Samsung and Sony are really gr8 brands wen it comes to TV and consumer electronic, so make ur decision b/w these 2 only..


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 29, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> Also, i wud say tat Samsung and Sony are really gr8 brands wen it comes to TV and consumer electronic, so make ur decision b/w these 2 only..


Well, Samsung manufactures the LCDs for Sony, so it's purely a matter of what particular model offers the best features, personal tastes and brand idolization.
Most Samsung units that I have come across have glossy screens (my LNT4665F, for example) while Sony displays tend toward more matte finishes. If you plan on keeping your TV in an area that gets lots of sunlight, you might be better off with the Sony.

Btw, Samsung has already launched TV units with 120Hz display panels on the market, so I'm pretty sure there are a lot of 100Hz-equipped units as well.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Dec 29, 2008)

^^ ooh yaa, i hv also seen the matte finish of Sony as compared to the glossy finish of Samsung.. 

i think in all scenarios, getting a matte finish screen is a good option...


----------



## IronManForever (Dec 29, 2008)

@balutcr. Care to mention your budget? 

And BTW Welcome to the forum! Hope you stay with us and contribute!


----------



## gforce23 (Dec 29, 2008)

ashu888ashu888 said:


> ^^ ooh yaa, i hv also seen the matte finish of Sony as compared to the glossy finish of Samsung..
> 
> i think in all scenarios, getting a matte finish screen is a good option...


Err... there's a lot more to it than just that. One of the thinks that I hate about most Sony units (except the XBRs) is that the frame looks like an old Trinitron from the 80's. The sleek frame with the breathing blue light on the Samsung looks uber-cool all through the day. When calibrated properly using an ISV tool, the picture on the Samsung display literally pops right in front of ya. I watched the BluRay version of Planet Earth on my Sammy the day I got it and haven't regretted my buying decision one bit.
In any case, Samsung (and Sony) LCD panels seem to have greater viewing angles than a comparable display from Sharp. A lot of Sharps that I've seen in the past, including a few at some friends places, have slight banding. Samsung seemed to have that issue with the xx43h and xx53h models (I had a problem with THIS back in the day) but I'm assuming the OP is going to buy a 2008 model, so that's a moot point.


----------



## mrintech (Dec 29, 2008)

Sony or LG


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 30, 2008)

Yeah +1 for Sony.....


----------



## balutcr (Dec 30, 2008)

IronManForever said:


> @balutcr. Care to mention your budget?
> 
> And BTW Welcome to the forum! Hope you stay with us and contribute!


My budget is 35k to 50k


----------



## qazranchi (Jan 2, 2009)

In LG LCD TV's you can play a movie directly from Pen Drive.


----------



## IronManForever (Jan 2, 2009)

qazranchi said:
			
		

> In LG LCD TV's you can play a movie directly from Pen Drive.


That shouldnt be a deciding factor though.


----------



## nitinbatra (Jan 8, 2009)

If you want to buy *LCD TV*, you should check whether it is updated with *TFT technology *or not.
LCD TV price is not higher. It is batter to buy 42".


----------



## lavomer (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, checking the LCD TV ratings can guide you which one is best. There's nothing better in knowing of the pros and cons than by reading the expert reviews about certain products.


----------

